# Transfert de musique et pochettes d'albums



## patafix (11 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Me revoilà sur le forum pour savoir si certains rencontrent le même problème que moi.

Je m'embête depuis pas mal de temps pour avoir une jolie bibliothèque iTunes, avec toutes les pochettes d'albums. Jusqu'à maintenant, je n'avais pas de problème, et je profitais des pochettes sur mon iPod video.

J'ai récemment eu un iPod touch 2g, sur lequel je me suis empressé de transférer de la musique, mais problème : il y a beaucoup d'albums qui n'ont pas de pochette, alors qu'elle sont présentes dans iTunes.
J'ai entre temps restauré mon video, sur lequel j'ai ensuite renouvelé un peu ma musique, et je rencontre le même problème.

Je ne vois pas vraiment d'où ça peut venir... Puisque ça fonctionnait parfaitement avant. A moins que ce soit un bug de la dernière version d'iTunes et que je ne m'en sois pas aperçu avant...

Pour info, je suis sur PC et ma musique est stockée sur un disque externe.

Enfin voila, manifestez vous si vous avez une solution ou si vous rencontrez le même problème !

Merci !


----------



## rimo89 (11 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour, 

Alors moi je rencontre le problème , les pochettes s'affichent dans itunes 8 mais impossible de les faire apparaitre sur mon ipod nano chromatique .
Je cherche aussi une solution pour ajouter par moi même les photos dans ma bibliothèque musicale , en effet quand je glisse une image sur un album ca ne fait rien . Quelqu'un aurait la solution ?


----------



## rimo89 (11 Novembre 2008)

J'ai trouvé ca sur le forum , peut etre que ca peut aider
http://forums.macg.co/4874518-post8.html


----------



## rimo89 (11 Novembre 2008)

Ca marche très bien , mais je n'arrive toujours pas à faire glisser mes photos d'albums qu'itunes store ne trouve pas ..


----------



## fandipod (11 Novembre 2008)

Beh cest pas compliqué, tu séléctionnes l'album en entier et ensuite tu te rend sur un site comme musique ados ou tu cherches l'illustration de l'album et tu las glisse dans l'encadré .


----------



## rimo89 (11 Novembre 2008)

Oui je suis d'accord mais avec itnues 8 ca ne marche pas


----------



## fandipod (11 Novembre 2008)

Si je peux t'assuré que ça marche.


----------



## patafix (11 Novembre 2008)

Je vois pas trop le rapport entre les compilations et les pochettes d'albums, surtout qu'elles s'affichent correctement dans iTunes. (et que ça marchait aussi très bien sur mon video il y a encore pas très longtemps)

Sinon, pour ton problème, est ce que ça te le fait sur toutes les chansons ? ou que certains albums ?

Parce que j'ai déjà eu le problème mais uniquement sur un album, à cause d'un problème d'encodage et une version de tag qui ne prenait pas en charge les pochettes.


----------



## rimo89 (11 Novembre 2008)

Ca m'est arrivé sur plusieurs albums . Surement un problème d'encodage


----------



## MaToNu (11 Novembre 2008)

J'ai eu le même problème que vous avez avec mon ipod nano chromatique : Vous devez avoir les pochettes de tout vos albums, puis, vous faites clique droit sur n'importe quelle chanson, et vous cliquez sur "obtenir les illustrations des albums" et là c'est bon =)
Je vois que je ne suis la le seul à être perfectionniste question pochette d'album xD


----------

